# Placing Your Own Tags In Shirts?



## slim348

Is there any place that will place your tag inside the t-shirt for you? And are there options to design your company tag (instead of having your design on the shirt and a hanes, pro club, etc. tag inside the shirt)?


----------



## Rodney

> Is there any place that will place your tag inside the t-shirt for you?


Yes, there are lots of places that do this (with varying minimums). If you search the forums for relabeling or labels (or tags), you'll find some good info on how it's done 

A local screen printer can sometimes do it, some wholesalers do it (like tscapparel.com), a seamstress, or even a company that makes labels like clothinglabels4u.com



> And are there options to design your company tag (instead of having your design on the shirt and a hanes, pro club, etc. tag inside the shirt)?


You would design what you want and then take that design to a label making company like luckylabel or Clothing labels, clothing tags, cloth labels, woven labels, woven label manufacturers and they can make custom labels for you out of your design.


----------



## punkapalooza

just to ask another q about tags. what info do u need on them? are there any legal requirements? and do they vary per country?


----------



## Rodney

> just to ask another q about tags. what info do u need on them? are there any legal requirements? and do they vary per country?


All can be found in a search my friend 

This post should help: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p5569-post22.html

And this one: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t11562.html


----------



## punkapalooza

Rodney said:


> All can be found in a search my friend
> 
> This post should help: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/p5569-post22.html
> 
> And this one: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t11562.html


already a registered business here in australia so i have that covered. i'll check out the other link. thanks Rodney


----------



## Rodney

> already a registered business here in australia so i have that covered. i'll check out the other link. thanks Rodney


Don't go by the title of the link "registering a business", it has info on what you need for a label in that thread


----------



## punkapalooza

Rodney said:


> Don't go by the title of the link "registering a business", it has info on what you need for a label in that thread


lol, ok cool.


----------



## Solmu

Brutal Tees said:


> and do they vary per country?


Yes. If you comply with the FTC (US) law, you'll be compliant with Australian law though.


----------



## presto060391

punkapalooza said:


> lol, ok cool.


can please post some links of companys that you use to put your brands tags in your product.


----------



## oip

OFFSET IMPRESSION :: QUALITY PRINTING SERVICES :: HANG TAGS :: PRICE TICKETS :: LABELS :: THERMAL BAR-CODE LABELS :: TWILL TAPES :: SATIN TAPES :: INLAY CARDS :: BOXES


----------

